
How to Build a Remote Team: Resources and Advice from Remote Companies - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/blog/build-remote-team
======
jcadam
How about be willing to hire experienced engineers who don't have remote
experience?

Every time I've applied for a remote job, this seems to have been the sticking
point. I'd just like employers to start with the assumption that I'm a
professional who wouldn't slack off all day if I didn't have someone to
babysit me.

~~~
wyatt777
I think this just depends on the employer. I saw that statistic from an Upwork
report. 40% of companies are not good with remote. If you have ever worked out
of a coffee shop or home, you have remote experience!

------
thomas2718
I just wanted to buy a ticket for the Running Remote conference, and then I
saw that there are only on-site tickets ...

------
Ididntdothis
One thing I have been thinking about is that remote companies will have
difficulty with leadership that doesn’t understand the tech they are working
with. When I look at my current company even one or two levels up there are
people who have no understanding of a lot of technology and aren’t able to
make quick judgement calls. So they need a lot of meetings and salesmanship
within the company to make decisions. When I look at successful remote
companies like Automatic, 37 Signals or StackOverflow they all have very
strong leaders who can’t be bullshitted in technology but have a pretty good
idea what they want to do. They also can judge the output of their people.
It’s hard to be the boss of a remote worker whose work you don’t understand.
How can you tell if somebody is good or not?

------
jpincheira
Building a successful remote company is no different than building a
successful on-site company.

It's about culture, and about setting the right processes with the right
toolset.

Establishing a great communication flow [1] is key for remote companies, and
you have to help your teams to:

· Create a community feeling

· Get to see each other face-to-face daily

· Be open about feelings

I recently wrote a few tips on how to set the right environment for remote
work [2].

[1] [https://standups.io/blog/communicating-better-in-
distributed...](https://standups.io/blog/communicating-better-in-distributed-
teams/)

[2] [https://standups.io/blog/a-productive-environment-for-
remote...](https://standups.io/blog/a-productive-environment-for-remote-work/)

~~~
xwowsersx
Also, your posts you linked to are kind of fluff pieces (no offense intended).
For example "By creating a strong community feeling and a sense of commitment
to your company, your employees are excited about team calls and much more
open with one another". Yeah ok, but how? I don't think creating community is
a point of contention, but you're not explaining how to do so in a distributed
environment.

------
em-bee
we are just building a new remote team, and what we are missing is a
good/affordable collaborative whiteboard or mindmap solution.

something where we can visually structure our work.

for the rest we have etherpad (as alfernative to google docs) and gitlab with
all its tools to structure issues

------
wyatt777
Made a virtual office space for my team for just these reasons!
[https://www.mydigitaloffice.io/](https://www.mydigitaloffice.io/)

With over 40% of companies allowing some weekdays to be at home, this is the
future!

~~~
GilbertErik
COOL! How's this compare to Sococo?

~~~
aantix
Sococo has been around forever and always gets a major eye-roll from the HN
community whenever mentioned in a thread.

But I don't think I know a single engineer that has actually used it.

I like the idea of seeing who is chatting with who. If I'm working on
something, and I have two colleagues that are also working on the same project
and I can virtually see them chatting, I'd probably approach to see if there's
anything I know or if they're discussing ideas.

------
SeanDav
The article appears to end prematurely - last item I see is "Start Slowly"

~~~
em-bee
same for me. it feels like there should be more

